# Oophaga Pumilio Eye Lesion



## thedanman13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi guys, I just want to see if anyone knows what's up here.

My male Oophaga Pumilio Rio Branco has developed this lesion underneath his right eye and his face seems somewhat swollen.

It's been like this for several weeks but I've not been able to get a clear look at it until now as he's very shy and elusive. 

He also appears to have lost some weight (although he does not yet seem drastically under weight) and his colors don't appear as bright.

He also opens and closes his mouth when I spray the tank.

Anyone experience anything like this before? I'm very worried.

Thanks


----------



## thedanman13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Here's a photo. Mobile wouldn't let me upload to the original post.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

It could be a number of things and it's impossible to tell if it's fungal or bacterial without looking at it under a microscope. The treatment would vary from antibiotics to an antifungal depending on what has caused the lesion. If you want to treat it I'd have a veterinarian take a swab of it to test for the pathogen that's causing this issue. Sorry I couldn't be more help on this, but the treatment is so variable depending on what caused this to begin with.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

It could be skin mycosis caused by a fungus known as Basidobolus ranarum or Mucor amphibiorum but that's just a wild guess. If it is fungal you will need a prescription for an antifungal such as itrakonozal, ketokonazol, or miconazol. A bacterial infection may be treated with a drug such as baytril. All drugs will have to be prescribed by a veterinarian. I'd suggest Dr. David Frye his email is [email protected]


----------



## thedanman13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I have emailed Dr Frye with an attached picture. 

When taking dart frogs to the vet, how would you recommend capturing and transporting them?


----------



## thedanman13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Dr Frye replied to my email and recommended I treat it with Baytril and NeoPolyDex eye drops.

If the lesion spreads then I hit it with silversulfadiazene.

Unfortunately I am in the UK and cannot buy Baytril without prescription and I'm not sure if I can even get NeoPolyDex eye drops here.

Also my local exotics vet is booked up until the end of next week.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

I would suggest calling any local veterinarian and telling them what's going on and seeing if they can give you an Rx for those medications.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd like to know the doses of Baytril. For Baytril is not necessary an exotic vet, but it can be prescribed by any vet. As for the drops, maybe there is some similar drug, but you have to know the active ingredient - I do not know how to say in English. I hope well for your frog.


----------



## thedanman13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Vet appointment booked for Friday. 

Unfortunately she is not a specialized exotic vet but the local exotic vet who treats pretty much the whole of Glasgow has a waiting time of > 2 weeks.

I'll let her know what Dr. Frye said if she seems stuck.


----------

